# however (usage)



## poRTfoxtr

If you think you might not be sleeping the right amount, however, it's important to try your best to get to bed on time — and get out of bed on time, too.

merhaba, yukarıdaki cümleyi şöyle çevirdim"however" bağlacını doğru ifade edebildim mi acaba ?

Yine de yeterli miktar uyumadığını düşünüyorsan, yatağa zamanında girmeyi ve de yataktan zamanında kalkmak için elinden gelini yapman çok önemli.

kafamı karıştıran neye rağmen, main clause daki ifadeye rağmen mi tam anlayamadım yok sa yanlış mı yorumluyorum


----------



## Rallino

Sadece "ama" demek yeterli. Cümle aslında: _*But* if you think you might not be sleeping the right amount, it's important to ..._


----------



## Poseidonse

poRTfoxtr said:


> If you think you might not be sleeping the right amount, however, it's important to try your best to get to bed on time — and get out of bed on time, too.
> 
> merhaba, yukarıdaki cümleyi şöyle çevirdim"however" bağlacını doğru ifade edebildim mi acaba ?
> 
> Yine de yeterli miktar uyumadığını düşünüyorsan, yatağa zamanında girmeyi ve de yataktan zamanında kalkmak için elinden gelini yapman çok önemli.
> 
> kafamı karıştıran neye rağmen, main clause daki ifadeye rağmen mi tam anlayamadım yok sa yanlış mı yorumluyorum


Bence burda if clausea adress ediyor however yani dont give up, however if you..  yeterli miktarda uyuyamıyor olduğunu düşünsende(ne kadar uyuyamasanda), elinden gelen en iyisini denemek, yatağa zamanında girmek ve zamanında yataktan çıkabilmek için de önemlidir.


----------



## Asr

poRTfoxtr said:


> If you think you might not be sleeping the right amount, however, it's important to try your best to get to bed on time — and get out of bed on time, too.
> 
> merhaba, yukarıdaki cümleyi şöyle çevirdim"however" bağlacını doğru ifade edebildim mi acaba ?
> 
> Yine de yeterli miktar uyumadığını düşünüyorsan, yatağa zamanında girmeyi ve de yataktan zamanında kalkmak için elinden gelini yapman çok önemli.
> 
> kafamı karıştıran neye rağmen, main clause daki ifadeye rağmen mi tam anlayamadım yok sa yanlış mı yorumluyorum


İngilizce orijinal cümle, siz Türkçe'ye çevirdiniz; yanlış mı anladım?  İngilizce cümle eksik gibi, düşük, bir tuhaf....


----------



## poRTfoxtr

Too Much Sleep May Be Just as Harmful as Too Little | @curiositydotcom

Too Much Sleep May Be Just as Harmful as Too Little

İ cant copy it all because it is android app that i have followed link above
İ recommend you it there are a lot of academic surveyings, trusted istatisctical information


----------



## Asr

anladım. @Rallino 'nun dediği gibi " but" olarak kullanışmış if; benim çok alışık olduğum bir kullanım tarzı değil.


----------



## Rallino

Asr said:


> anladım. @Rallino 'nun dediği gibi " but" olarak kullanışmış if; benim çok alışık olduğum bir kullanım tarzı değil.


 If değil; however - "ama" anlamında. Sadece cümlenin ortasına gelmiş. Cümlenin başına koyabiliriz, anlam değişmiyor: _however, if you think you might not..._


----------



## Asr

Rallino said:


> If değil; however - "ama" anlamında. Sadece cümlenin ortasına gelmiş. Cümlenin başına koyabiliriz, anlam değişmiyor: _however, if you think you might not..._


Opps, yes of course  that makes a lot more sense.


----------

